

NASA: Real-time Simulation of Curiosity Flight (Java required) - smartial_arts
http://eyes.nasa.gov/launch2.html?document=$SERVERURL/content/documents/msl/edl.xml

======
Ogre
I thought this app was pretty amazing. I watched the landing all the way down
with this and NASA TV going. I didn't even notice it had opened a non-browser
application until after the landing. But I'm confused - the About dialog is
just a Unity Player dialog. Can Unity be compiled to Java? Was it just Java
long enough to launch something else?

It appears to have created an actual Mac app for itself at
~/.explorer.local/explorer/explorer-mac/explorer-mac.app, though it doesn't do
anything but fail to connect if I run it from outside the browser.) I'm a
little annoyed that I clicked through whatever dialog allowed it to do that,
or that there wasn't one (I did allow Java to be installed, I guess it was the
first time it's come up since I upgraded to ML, but my assumption is that next
time a Java thing wants to do the same thing this app did, I won't know about
it, or else won't even remember the dialog that warned me about it later)

~~~
Wingman4l7
On my work setup (Chrome / Windows 7), a dialog box will ask for permission to
install/run a Java _applet_...

------
DeepDuh
Something that wasn't obvious to me from the start: The time synchronisation.
I was thinking first that it would show the time relative to he observers
position, but it apparently shows things with earth's reference frame. Makes
sense from the user perspective but it confused me at first.

------
wazoox
Doesn't work on Linux. Frankly, that sucks.

